# Portable Generator Transfer Switch - for Power Outages



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried these?

Reliance Controls 6-circuit Power Transfer Switch Kit with Phone-out Alarm

Would come in quite handy in case of Power failures -


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Generator for his Tank -


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

That connection of his Yamaha power plant to his house wiring is illegal in Canada. To run power through your breaker panel to operate anything in the house during a hydro outage requires a proper transfer switch to ensure separation of your generator and the hydro connection. Transfer switches are expensive, but a lot less expensive than frying a hydro worker because you forgot to throw your main switch before connecting you generator... Don't do what he shows.. Run an extension from your generator to your tanks or lights / anything else you want to run on emergency power and do NOT make any connection to your house wiring . It is illegal, and a moments forgetfulness on your part could have the potential to seriously injure or kill a hydro worker.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

davefrombc said:


> That connection of his Yamaha power plant to his house wiring is illegal in Canada. To run power through your breaker panel to operate anything in the house during a hydro outage requires a proper transfer switch to ensure separation of your generator and the hydro connection. Transfer switches are expensive, but a lot less expensive than frying a hydro worker because you forgot to throw your main switch before connecting you generator... Don't do what he shows.. Run an extension from your generator to your tanks or lights / anything else you want to run on emergency power and do NOT make any connection to your house wiring . It is illegal, and a moments forgetfulness on your part could have the potential to seriously injure or kill a hydro worker.


Thanks very much for the advice - will definitely keep that in mind!

Cheers,
Kim


----------

